# Rabbits



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Some of my rabbits


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

So you have rabbits too?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice!!!Are they pets or dinner?I've thought about raising meat rabbits but I probably couldn't eat them and then I'd be stuck w/ a bunch of rabbits.I can't eat my chickens,either.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

They're more pets because they're breeder's


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

CQ, I would think if you shot one you could eat it, LOL


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> CQ, I would think if you shot one you could eat it, LOL


LOL!!!As long as I didn't feed it and hold and love it first.I have no problem eating wild animals but eating something I've taken care of is a different story except the hog.At first he was Porky,a cute little piglet.He was so cute!!!The bigger it got,the less I liked it.I started calling him Porkchop. When it came time to butcher him,I was ready.We had problems loading him up to take to the butcher's.I was ready to shoot him where he stood and let the wildlife have him.Fortunately, the butcher came,shot him once in the head and was on top of the hog and cutting his throat so fast it took a few seconds to comprehend what happened.We took him to a friend's property in Somerset,KY for a pig roast.It was soooo tasty!!!My dog ate so much and for the 1st and only time in her life she turned down food the next day.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think it's tough to kill an animal. Some people learn how to not get emotions involved . I wish they wouldn't call hunting a sport.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

There's a difference between games hunting and just hunting


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I eat what I hunt and if I won't eat it I won't hunt it,like turkey/duck.When I fish I go after catfish because that's the only fish I will eat.Like fishing,hunting is a sport.You need knowledge,the right equipment.perseverance and patience.Just like fishing,sometimes I come home w/ an empty bag.I've thought about raising rabbits for food plus,I've always wanted a floor length rabbit fur coat.I could point out pieces of fur and name the rabbit it come from,this was Buggs,this was Buttercup,this was....


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ohh! I have a feeling you're gonna catch a little flack now!! Not from me, of course!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol CQ!!!!! I think people would fall over if you pointed out the rabbit patches on a fur coat you made from the ones you hunted.
(I have a raccoon coat I bought over 20 years ago that I named rocky lol)


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It wouldn't be rabbits I hunted but rabbits that I raised.Wild animals are mangy.I would only wear domestic rabbit and it would have to be mainly white.I don't name the wild ones.It's a fun thought but I'd never be able to eat/wear something I took care of.Though I never thought I could eat the pig we raised but I did and it was good.I wanted a racoon hat like Daniel Boone's.I even trapped and shot one for that purpose.When I pulled it out of the cage,my arm was attacked by bugs,more than 1 kind and it had ticks as big as peanut m&m's.So gross!!!That was the end of that and I only trap when I need to get rid of problems and then I feed it to the vultures.I still get itchy when I think about it.I know you have to comb the fur,remove bugs/burrs and wash the fur but since my livelihood doesn't depend on it,I'm not doing it and toss the furs.In the cold weather there aren't a lot of bugs on animals,if any, but the damage is done and the fur stays behind.


----------

